

Working Remotely from Home, Telepresence and Video Conferencing - bdfh42
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/WorkingRemotelyFromHomeTelepresenceAndVideoConferencingOneYearLater.aspx

======
DabAsteroid
Excerpt:

 _Future: Putting Feet on my Web Cam - Telepresence Robots?

Chris Sells (who also works remotely) and I have been brainstorming and
prototyping ideas for smarter telepresence. Chris really wants a high-res
camera with an optical zoom so he can see whiteboards.

Chris would be happy "without feet." He would like a computer/device/system
that someone could pick up and take to a meeting - basically his disembodied
virtual head - so he could participate in meetings.

I'd really like be able to "walk" into someone's office. Just pop in to see if
they are there. I want to get involved in hallway conversations.

Chris and I had the opportunity to remotely drive/beta-test a Telepresence
robot from RoboDynamics. They've built their software on .NET 3.0 and the
robot runs XP.

It was pretty sweet. They've got a 26x Optical Zoom and pan/tilt/zoom on the
camera. There's a screen for your "head" so that folks can recognize you as
you wander around. I was able to walk all over their office._

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RoboDynamics>

<http://robodynamics.com>

